# Fossilized Poop Indian Marbles ?



## madpaddla (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello Folks,
 I got these a few days ago and was wondering what they might be.  They were listed as Indian marbles and they are pretty fascinating.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 24, 2011)

They came from an old digger in Binghamton NY.  He said he found them when he was tilling his garden.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 24, 2011)

My fiance believes they might be fossilized poop and then possibly used as trade items etc.  But boy are these things weird.  And heavy.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 24, 2011)

And some of them definitely have tooling marks.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 24, 2011)

Really loving these but damn if I know what they are.  Nice conversation piece.  I would be interested in your thoughts folks.  Much appreciated.


----------



## me2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Could they be firearm ammo? In olden times you had to make your own shot balls.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

They seem to resemble Moqui marbles ..iron oxide concretions.. here's a  PIC


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 24, 2011)

My wife the geology major said they should be magnetic if they are hematite concretions.  Try a magnet...     Dinosaur poop shouldn't be magnetic.

 Jim G


----------



## botlguy (Sep 24, 2011)

I can not add a thing but I am posting so I can follow this thread. Fascinating!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought of Moqui marbles too.  They sounds funny if you clink them against rock. I saw a few of those out west.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I'm guessing "fossilized poop" wouldn't be heavy.  ~Mike


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 25, 2011)

We just came back from the Civil War and bottle show in Savannah, and I have seen a lot of cannon balls and large shot that have been dug in the south and many  of them look exactly like this.  I would definitely put a magnet to them...


----------

